# Fraktionsbelohnungen



## Taralom (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es bereits bei Fraktionen gescheite Rezepte zu kaufen oder findet man dort noch keine? Leider konnte ich hierzu nichts im Internet finden.
Thx


----------



## Björn93 (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich meine bisher gibt es noch keine Belohnungen, aber ich glaube auch, dass keine mehr bei den BC fraktionen eingefügt werden. Wenn dann erst mit dem Addon^^


----------



## Shakuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Der Beruf erscheint momentan noch als ziemlich schlecht.
Aber denke das wird sich mit WOTLK ändern.
Es wird Glyphen im Raidcontent geben,ähnlich wie die BT Gems z.B., es wird Verzauberungen geben, welche nur für Schriftgelehrte zugänglich sind, es wird vlt auch imba Nebenhände geben und habe auch gelesen man hat als Schriftgelehrter eine Erhebliche Glyphe mehr zur Verfügung.

Also abwarten, dneke in BC wirds nichts neues mehr geben zu dem Beruf.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Oktober 2008)

Shakuras schrieb:


> Der Beruf erscheint momentan noch als ziemlich schlecht.
> Aber denke das wird sich mit WOTLK ändern.
> Es wird Glyphen im Raidcontent geben,ähnlich wie die BT Gems z.B., es wird Verzauberungen geben, welche nur für Schriftgelehrte zugänglich sind, es wird vlt auch imba Nebenhände geben und habe auch gelesen man hat als Schriftgelehrter eine Erhebliche Glyphe mehr zur Verfügung.
> 
> Also abwarten, denke in BC wirds nichts neues mehr geben zu dem Beruf.



also vieles is da echt mal kacke gemacht habs mir auch besser vorgestellt

1. Glyphen im Raidcontent bleibt abzuwarten und da dran kommen wird wie immer schwierig
2. Extra Glyphe wurde soweit ich weiss gestrichen....
3. Nebenhände bringen Nähkämpfern und Tanks gar nix die sind wie immer die leidtragenden

aber mal abwarten was Blizz draus macht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2008)

bisher nur große glyphen vom lehrer und kleine vom glyphenforschung


----------

